# Are we thinking about alien life all wrong? - Panspermia



## Alligatorob (Apr 2, 2022)

This is an interesting theory, and could be true.  More likely than ET.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/ideas/videos/are-we-thinking-about-alien-life-all-wrong/p0b6vpk4

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panspermia


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2022)

Excellent find, Alligatorob, anything is possible, especially
things that we don't know about, or are unable to understand.

Mike.


----------



## feywon (Apr 4, 2022)

I might not have watched except i saw it was Brian Cox, one of my three favorite scientists, Neil DeGrasse Tyson and Michio Kaku being the other two. I've actually heard of this theory before and considered it plausible, especially after Cousteau found life forms around the vents along the Marianas Trench.  

I read a great deal of SciFi as well as legit science as a teen and always thought the go to variation on humaniod model of life both limiting and humancentric. One of the things i loved about later incarnations of Star Trek was their exploring the idea of sentient life in radically nonhuman forms. (The Horta about the only one i recall in original Trek.

And have to thank you for posting the link to the parent site it came from. I'll check if YouTube carries them (because long stretches of video viewing i'm more comfortable watching on TV in living room) and if not, i can book mark it on my desk top for perusing. Just checked they do have YT presence.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 4, 2022)

Given the billions of galaxies and stars, and the possible trillions of planets in the universe, it is probably rather unrealistic to think that Earth is the only place capable of supporting Life.  As technology advances to allow humans to begin exploring the universe, I suspect many other life forms will be encountered.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 4, 2022)

Based on my experiences in junior high gym class...THEY are already here!  There is no way that crowd was entirely human!


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 4, 2022)

On a serious note, I believe.  Makes sense. I think the calculations on the number of Earth like planets in the universe is astronomical. Almost impossible there are not other beings like us on other worlds.

But, apparently, they have watched our TV shows and listened to our music...and don't want to have anything to do with us!!!


----------



## David777 (Apr 4, 2022)

Watched the video link.  It is a weak news article that treats the subject as something new without noting theories for panspermia are several decades old, well developed, and have been the subject of serious research. For decades the dominant theory of the start of Earth life has been that life began in pools of organic goop despite increasing strong evidence for panspermia. I've been an advocate for more likely probability of panspermia for about 3 decades. The strongest evidence is the immense complexity of even the most primitive multicellular life, the difficultly of the DNA molecule and its subsequent life to evolve in what apparently was a very short period after the Earth cooled enough for liquid water, new arguments against previous criticism of possible deliveries, and recent discovery of extremophiles, tartigrades, and suddenness of the Cambrian Explosion. Refer to all the References at the end of the below Wikipedia article.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panspermia

For those interested in this astrobiology subject, will highly recommend this 2000 book that is about $14 used on amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Rare-Earth-Complex-Uncommon-Universe/dp/0387952896


----------



## feywon (Apr 4, 2022)

David777 said:


> Watched the video link.  It is a weak news article that treats the subject as something new without noting theories for panspermia are several decades old, well developed, and have been the subject of serious research. For decades the dominant theory of the start of Earth life has been that life began in pools of organic goop despite increasing strong evidence for panspermia. I've been an advocate for more likely probability of panspermia for about 3 decades. The strongest evidence is the immense complexity of even the most primitive multicellular life, the difficultly of the DNA molecule and its subsequent life to evolve in what apparently was a very short period after the Earth cooled enough for liquid water, new arguments against previous criticism of possible deliveries, and recent discovery of extremophiles, tartigrades, and suddenness of the Cambrian Explosion. Refer to all the References at the end of the below Wikipedia article.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panspermia
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call it weak even tho as i said the theory was not new to me either. But you have consider the intended audience. This did not purport to some master class in exo biology, rather a brief overveiw of the concept. For purposes of informing those with a casual interest in the topic it was adequate and possibly would inspire some to learn more.

As for not mentioning how old the theory is, i've found a  lot of scientsts (both professional and amateur) don't like to talk about how long a theory was subjected scrutiny, nor how much it and those proposing it got ridiculed and mocked by 'mainstream' (Tenured and much-published) people in their field.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Apr 16, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> But, apparently, they have watched our TV shows and listened to our music...and don't want to have anything to do with us!!!


There is a popular notion among Americans that advanced alien life couldn’t possibly exist and have missions to Earth without a public relations campaign directed toward the average American public. However, many advances in quantum physics were never revealed to the general public until they exploded fully developed and caused life changing events. - such as atomic energy. Yet many Americans still ignore the advances being made by quantum physicists and astro physicists at top secret military installations, including contact with alien life forms and space crafts. In other words, if it isn’t on my personal TV or social media, it couldn’t possibly exist !!! I guess this notion is comforting to some people, and vital to military secrecy and superiority, and convenient for advanced intelligences who prefer to communicate with each other rather than with the general public.


----------



## oldaunt (Apr 17, 2022)

David777 said:


> Watched the video link.  It is a weak news article that treats the subject as something new without noting theories for panspermia are several decades old, well developed, and have been the subject of serious research. For decades the dominant theory of the start of Earth life has been that life began in pools of organic goop despite increasing strong evidence for panspermia. I've been an advocate for more likely probability of panspermia for about 3 decades. The strongest evidence is the immense complexity of even the most primitive multicellular life, the difficultly of the DNA molecule and its subsequent life to evolve in what apparently was a very short period after the Earth cooled enough for liquid water, new arguments against previous criticism of possible deliveries, and recent discovery of extremophiles, tartigrades, and suddenness of the Cambrian Explosion. Refer to all the References at the end of the below Wikipedia article.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panspermia
> 
> ...


Book is probably cheaper at thriftbooks.com


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 18, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> There is a popular notion among Americans that advanced alien life couldn’t possibly exist and have missions to Earth without a public relations campaign directed toward the average American public. However, many advances in quantum physics were never revealed to the general public until they exploded fully developed and caused life changing events. - such as atomic energy. Yet many Americans still ignore the advances being made by quantum physicists and astro physicists at top secret military installations, including contact with alien life forms and space crafts. In other words, if it isn’t on my personal TV or social media, it couldn’t possibly exist !!! I guess this notion is comforting to some people, and vital to military secrecy and superiority, and convenient for advanced intelligences who prefer to communicate with each other rather than with the general public.



Aliens could easily have cloaking technology that makes them and their crafts completely invisible to the eye, to radar, to any detection equipment we could have.

Our stealth planes bend sound around the plane and make it invisible to radar.

We also are starting work on technology that bends light and makes things invisible to the human eye. That already exists, but only on a small scale.

We might be 50 years away from making a plane invisible to the naked eye...and, who knows, maybe another 50 years from making a personal device that would make a person functionally invisible.

But if their tech is more advanced, they could easily be there already.


Not that I care all that much. I mean, it is interesting, I guess. But I don't think more tech and another species is going to be the answer to society's problems. If they were really all that advanced (morally), why wouldn't them just come down here, clear up all our pollution and global warming problems...create world peace and end illness?

My guess would be that with all their technology, they are probably still just as messed up as we are, just in a different way.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Apr 18, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> If they were really all that advanced (morally), why wouldn't them just come down here, clear up all our pollution and global warming problems...create world peace and end illness?


The idea that advanced aliens should do some sort of public display like landing on the White House lawn or solving society’s problems in order to prove their superiority, belies the fact that many credible scientists, engineers, and military officers from top secret military installations have broken the silence and claimed both the spacecrafts and aliens have already landed at their bases and conferred with the top scientists, but have no interest in interacting with lesser intelligences, like those in Washington D.C. or the general public. As far as mankind goes, they have little interest in what we do to ourselves and are only concerned about nuclear advances that could cause damage beyond our solar system. One whistleblower said they were also interested in minerals that were in short supply on their planet and they were given the full range of Area 51 to look for them. Whatever the case, I agree that aliens are not likely to solve society’s problems.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 18, 2022)

Tabby Ann, those who have claimed aliens have landed and conversed with them are absolutely without question lying.


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 18, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Tabby Ann, those who have claimed aliens have landed and conversed with them are absolutely without question lying.



But it makes for a sensational 15 minutes of fame. lol.


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 18, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> This is an interesting theory, and could be true.  More likely than ET.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/ideas/videos/are-we-thinking-about-alien-life-all-wrong/p0b6vpk4
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panspermia



I agree, some say this is just another fringe theory but I doubt anybody with a degree in Astrophysics would dispute the possibility.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 18, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> The idea that advanced aliens should do some sort of public display like landing on the White House lawn or solving society’s problems in order to prove their superiority, belies the fact that many credible scientists, engineers, and military officers from top secret military installations have broken the silence and claimed both the spacecrafts and aliens have already landed at their bases and conferred with the top scientists, but have no interest in interacting with lesser intelligences, like those in Washington D.C. or the general public. As far as mankind goes, they have little interest in what we do to ourselves and are only concerned about nuclear advances that could cause damage beyond our solar system. One whistleblower said they were also interested in minerals that were in short supply on their planet and they were given the full range of Area 51 to look for them. Whatever the case, I agree that aliens are not likely to solve society’s problems.



it is said that the Aborigine shaman have been able to interact with these beings for many years. Rudolf Steiner wrote about them. The Hindu and Sufi mystics have said that they are more like an alternative line of beings, rather than a superior one.

That they have profound intelligence, but are utterly devoid of many things which make our life wonderful. That they are very stifled, near to emotionless beings...and in their realm they have extremely limited free will. And supposedly, when they visit Earth they are often very jealous of us and sad at their own limitations. 

Apparently, no Studio 54s in space...just boring math.


----------



## David777 (Apr 18, 2022)

Mark my words folks when it is some day announced, IMO earth monkey science has already been looking at extraterrestrial multicellular life that evolved elsewhere.  Thing is it isn't easy to prove it is not earth DNA life.  I expect science will find similar bacteria and virus DNA common across galaxies so earth multicellular life might share a modest number of similarities at cell chemical levels.  Tardigrades look like something a UIE alien DNA scientist with too much play time on his hands 5 billion years ago created that got loose then spread through the cosmos.

https://www.sciencealert.com/the-ta...and-it-has-the-most-foreign-dna-of-any-animal


----------

